# HELP! DVD recorder is soon out the window!



## jan1953 (Jan 20, 2009)

:wave:HEY YOU, YES YOU! HELP!!! LG DVD recorder will not play a disc once it is finalized. It is watchable up until the time of finalization, then NOTHING!!
Anyone out there in cyberland who can help me? I am WAY out of my league when it comes to anything electronic.:upset:
:sigh:Thank you in advance!:sigh:


----------

